# Crow opener



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Looks like fellow hunters we will be hunting crows first, instead of geese again this year. Oh well it's a good way get a little pratice before the invasion of snows!Have seen big bunches of crows around town,might go out and try the e-caller on them. Good luck!


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I've seen several crows in GF. The only problem is that once you leave town they're not that abundant. Hopefully we'll get enough warm weather to bring some snows and crows north here real soon. I'm going to remember the crow tapes for SD just in case the oppurtunity arises. :wink:


----------

